# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  IN MEMORIAM: Imzot Pjeter Budi

## NoName

*Përkujtimi i 440 vjetori i lindjes së imzot ipeshkëvit 
e kolosit të letrave shqipe imzot Pjetër Budit në Kosovë*


Sot *Akademia e Shkencave dhe Arte të Kosovës* ka shënuar 440 vjetorin e lindjes së kolosit të letrave shqipe e ipeshkvit shqiptar, izmot Pjetër Budit.

----------

